# day 21 blood test



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi im new to the site and wondered if anyone could answer a question that i forgot to ask the nurse monday. I started my first course of clomid in november (50mg) and went for my day 21 blood test to check that ovulation had occourred on mon. 
my question is; If you are pregnant will it show up in your hormone levels, at day 21 bloods
I'd also be gratefull to know off people any success stories on clomid, and how many cycles it took before they got a BFP!
thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

Firstly, good luck with the clomid & hope you're not suffering too many side effects. Are you taking clomid to trigger ovulation as don't naturally or to boost (where you ovulate naturally) ?

As for cd21 blood tests...these are to check your progesterone level which can determine whether you've ovulated or not. Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the part of the ruptured follicle where egg released. Your progesterone level needs to be over 30 to confirm ovulation actually took place (although some clinics will say has to be over 40).

Although progesterone will continue to be released if your pg as the corpus luteum sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over, there is no way that progesterone level can determine whether you are actually pg or not...so unfortunately, in answer to your question, no cd21 tests can't tell if you're pg...only hcg levels can determine if you're pg...

We all have completely different hormone levels so thats why they can't use progesterone levels as a guide to pregnancy...I have naturally high progesterone (without clomid) & ovulate fine unmedicated but took clomid to boost...basically theory is more eggs, more chance...I responded well & released 2 or 3 eggs each month on clomid (just finished my 6th & final cycle & sadly another BFN so onto IVF)...although I've not successfully conceived on clomid that's cos I've problems with implantation where embies don't stick...there are many success stories with BFPs on clomid...take a look at the separate threads...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40063.0.html

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

im taking clomid because i dont ovulate regulary, periods are all over the place!! 

If you ovulate late in your cycle could this cause problems with implantation and is your body less likey to conceive?? some of my periods are 38 days, so i wondered if i am ovulating is it to late?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just cos you ovulate later in your cycle doesn't necessarily mean eggs less likely to be fertilized or your body is less likely to conceive.

It could be that if you have 38 day cycles that you're ovulating later but as long as your luteal phase (from ovulation to expected AF) is over 10 days then shouldn't be a problem. If your luteal phase is too short (less than 10 days) then can sometimes be diagnosed with luteal phase defect...basically the corpus luteum breaks down too early, progesterone stops being released & it _may_ cause problems with implantation/sustaining pregnancy although I believe there is some debate about this.

Implantation takes place around 5-12 days past ovulation (obviously we're all different & this is a guideline)...ovulating late would not necessarily cause problems with implantation, as long as you have a good progesterone level that can sustain the early pregnancy.

If you do ovulate later in your cycle then having blood tests done on cd21 won't give an accurate reading...progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation so ideally your progesterone should be tested at 7dpo to determine if you've ovulated.

I actually have 31 day cycles even though I still ovulate cd14/15...I have a longer luteal phase but according to our consultant, a luteal phase between 10-17 days is "normal" & its a myth it's always 14 days.
If you have a 38 day cycle, perhaps you're not even ovulating until around cd24....

As long as you're ovulating, even if little later in cycle, then you stand a chance of conceiving.


----------



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

i will be 28 days on mon 19th dec, but as my cycle is not normally very regular i dont now wether to expect to see af or not. should the clomid regulate me to around 28days?? i took clomid on days 2-6. when do you think is the earliest i can test?? 
thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Clomid can regulate cycles but not always necessarily to 28 day...

I used to have regular 28 day cycles, then since Jan this year, alternate months became irregular with months in between staying 28 days (ovulated cd14/15)..strangely after 1st mc in Jan, not sure if that may have caused it although not sure why  Anyway, on clomid my cycles regulated to 31 days but still ovulated cd14/15...until this month (my final & 6th month), my cycle was 29 days & again, ovulated same.

Personally, I always try to not test early...actually don't keep hpts in the house so no temptation (had far too many bfn's during the time been ttc  )...I usually only test if I'm late (going by my 31 day cycles).

Your cycle may regulate to 28 days but there are no guarantees & you might find that your cycles regulate but maybe to a longer cycle...I think it's up you when you test but I wouldn't test too early  If I were you & your cycles are irregular then maybe go by the shortest one you've had in last few months & take test date as that...but that's just my opinion  

Good luck


----------

